# Problemi a stampare con Gimp e CUPS

## sorchino

Allora, son riuscito a configurare CUPS e la stampante funziona perfettamente (la pagina di prova va bene, immagini, colori, testo.. tutto) ma provando a stampare un'immagine con Gimp me la riproduce tramite una serie di caratteri e sopra c'è una specie di intestazione... 

&!PS-Adobe-3.0

%%Creator: Print plug-in V4.3.20

...

...

...

/DataSource currentfile /ASCII85Decode filter 

(questo non mi piace per niente...)

image

IBD.V[G?; ........ e continua la serie di caratteri senza senso...

Avete idea di cosa possa essere?

----------

## cerri

Beh, da quello che ho capito non viene processato correttamente...

Hai gimp-print?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh, da quello che ho capito non viene processato correttamente...
> 
> Hai gimp-print?

 

Si ce l'ha.

----------

## cerri

Log?

----------

## sorchino

Sorry cerri, log di cosa? su quelli di cups non c'è niente di strano, è gimp credo che da problemi.

Comunque gimp-print ce l'ho

----------

## cerri

Il log di cups...

----------

## sorchino

Sui log di CUPS non c'è niente di strano.. comunque sui settaggi di stampa di GIMP c'è un lp -s -dEpson -oraw che dovrebbe essere il problema.. rimanendo lì sopra con il cursore appare un messaggio che dice di usare -l (non so se è una L minuscola o una I maiuscola... ) o -oraw altrimenti potrebbe non funzionare... ovviamente ho provato sia -l (L minuscola..) sia -I (I maiuscola..) ma entrambe le opzioni risultano sconosciute!

Boh.. non so che fare...

----------

## cerri

Mi togli una curiosita'?

Che ti costa postare i log?   :Confused: 

----------

## sorchino

Assolutamente niente ora li posto.. è che non so bene qual è la parte che serve...

---> questo è error_log

I [17/Sep/2003:20:17:42 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 8.

I [17/Sep/2003:20:17:42 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 8.

I [17/Sep/2003:20:17:42 +0200] Job 8 queued on 'Epson' by 'luca'.

I [17/Sep/2003:20:17:42 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 3140) for job 8.

I [17/Sep/2003:20:17:42 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 3141) for job 8.

I [17/Sep/2003:20:17:42 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 3142) for job 8.

W [17/Sep/2003:20:17:42 +0200] [Job 8] Media tray empty!

I [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 9.

I [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 9.

I [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] Job 9 queued on 'Epson' by 'luca'.

I [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 3109) for job 9.

I [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 3110) for job 9.

I [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 3111) for job 9.

W [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] [Job 9] Media tray empty!

I [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 10.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 10.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] Job 10 queued on 'Epson' by 'luca'.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 5755) for job 10.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 5756) for job 10.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 5757) for job 10.

W [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] [Job 10] Media tray empty!

I [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 11.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 11.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] Job 11 queued on 'Epson' by 'luca'.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 6348) for job 11.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 6349) for job 11.

I [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 6350) for job 11.

W [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] [Job 11] Media tray empty!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

---> page_log

Epson luca 4 [17/Sep/2003:20:10:13 +0200] 1 1 - localhost

Epson luca 5 [17/Sep/2003:20:11:26 +0200] 1 1 - localhost

Epson  6 [17/Sep/2003:20:14:18 +0200] 1 1 - localhost

Epson luca 7 [17/Sep/2003:20:14:47 +0200] 1 1 - localhost

Epson luca 8 [17/Sep/2003:20:17:45 +0200] 1 1 - localhost

Epson luca 9 [17/Sep/2003:21:39:24 +0200] 1 1 - localhost

Epson luca 10 [17/Sep/2003:22:51:08 +0200] 1 1 - localhost

Epson luca 11 [17/Sep/2003:22:55:36 +0200] 1 1 - localhost

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----> e questo è l'access_log 

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:14:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 123

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:14:57 +0200] "GET /printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 42                                                           63

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:14:57 +0200] "GET /images/hold-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 2                                                           00 228

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:14:57 +0200] "GET /images/cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1"                                                            200 248

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:00 +0200] "GET /jobs/?op=cancel-job&job_id=7&jo                                                           b_printer_uri=/printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 0

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:00 +0200] "POST /jobs HTTP/1.1" 200 136

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:00 +0200] "GET /jobs/?op=cancel-job&job_id=7&jo                                                           b_printer_uri=/printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 1531

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:03 +0200] "GET /jobs/?op=hold-job&job_id=7&job_                                                           printer_uri=/printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 0

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:03 +0200] "POST /jobs HTTP/1.1" 200 136

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:03 +0200] "GET /jobs/?op=hold-job&job_id=7&job_                                                           printer_uri=/printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 1531

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:28 +0200] "GET /printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 0

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:28 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:28 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 151

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:29 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 123

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:15:28 +0200] "GET /printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 33                                                           10

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:17:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:17:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:17:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:17:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 213

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:17:41 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:17:41 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:17:41 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:17:42 +0200] "POST /printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 8                                                           72489

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 213

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:20 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:20 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:20 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:24 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:24 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:24 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:24 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 213

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:32 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:32 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:32 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:20:18:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 213

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:21:38:44 +0200] "POST /printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 1                                                           54442

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:50:25 +0200] "POST /printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 1                                                           51637

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:53:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:53:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:53:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:53:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 213

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:01 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:01 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:01 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 213

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:54:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 213

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:55:26 +0200] "POST /printers/Epson HTTP/1.1" 200 8                                                           72742

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:56:51 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:56:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:56:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 77

localhost - - [17/Sep/2003:22:56:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 213

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sono solo da oggi pomeriggio, che ho provato a stampare levando l'opzione -oraw che è quella che faceva stampare solo i caratteri

Levando -oraw senza aggiungerci altro non stampa niente e sputa il foglio bianco...

----------

## cerri

E del Media Tray Empty che mi dici???

Guarda se questo e questo possono aiutare.

----------

## sorchino

Il media tray empty lo da perchè effettivamente mancava il foglio...

Tutto ok da quel punto di vista.. ora guardo i links comunque

----------

## sorchino

Comunque adesso riprovo con gimp e -oraw e posto i log

----------

## sorchino

Ecco l'error_log

Il media tray empty è causa mia ovviamente... visto che era alla 3 pagina di caratteri illeggibili... altri fogli non glieli ho dati.

Per il resto mi pare tutto ok, il problema è probabilmente in quel -oraw nei settaggi di stampa di gimp, ma che opzione dovrò metterci?

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:47 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=19985)

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:49 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19986)

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:51 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19988)

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 14.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 14.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Job 14 queued on 'Epson' by ''.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 19989) for job 14.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 19990) for job 14.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 19991) for job 14.

W [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] [Job 14] Media tray empty!

I [18/Sep/2003:13:51:48 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 15.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:51:48 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 15.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:51:48 +0200] Job 15 queued on 'Epson' by 'luca'.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:51:48 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 20067) for job 15.

W [18/Sep/2003:13:51:48 +0200] [Job 15] Media tray empty!

----------

## cerri

Perfetto.

A cosa corrispondono questi file?

```
I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 19989) for job 14. 

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 19990) for job 14. 

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 19991) for job 14. 
```

----------

## sorchino

allora, 

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 19989) for job 14.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 19990) for job 14.

I [18/Sep/2003:13:47:52 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 19991) for job 14.

questi son la pagina di prova della stampante, che va a buon fine, mentre job 15 è l'immagine con gimp, e dopo c'è il relativo media tray empty....

----------

## cerri

No, dicevo, il pstops e il foomatic-rip di cosa fanno parte? Del driver? Di qualche tua impostazione? Del programma per stampare?

----------

## sorchino

Onestamente non lo so..

Comunque in pratica Gimp non carica quei filtri da quanto ho capito no?

----------

## cerri

Ah-boh.

Che succede quando stampi da un'altra applicazione?

----------

## sorchino

Pagina di prova ok

MozillaFirebird ok

.... secondo me è tutto in quella stringa di gimp, bisogna togliere -oraw e metterci qualcosa, ma non so cosa e cercando un po' su google non ho trovato niente

----------

## cerri

Guarda i log: quando stampi NON da gimp vedi sempre le stesse entry?

----------

## Pancu

Qualcuno è riuscito a risolvere il seguente problema???

Mi è capitato lo stesso identico oggi.

Grazie!

----------

